# УЗИ vs МРТ. Чему верить?



## VicS (16 Фев 2009)

Доброго времени суток!

Мне 24 года. Уже полгода беспокоят сильные головокружения при играх, связанных с восприятием большого количества быстро движущихся предметов и людей (баскетбол, волейбол. Полчаса игры, и отправляюсь на скамейку  ).

09.02.2008 (результаты УЗИ шейного отдела позвоночника):

"...Умеренно выраженный ксифосколиоз, задняя латеральная левосторонняя грыжа межпозвонкового диска С5-С6 (4 мм), протрузии С4-С5, С6-С7 (до 3 мм)..."

Решил сделать на всякий случай МРТ...

12.02.2008 (результаты МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника):

"...Спрямлен шейный лордоз. Высота и структура тел позвонков не изменена. Интенсивность сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков шейного отдела умеренно снижена на Т2-взвешенных изображениях, преимущественно на уровне С2-3, С3-4, С4-5, Th2-3.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков не изменена. На уровне С2-3 определяется задняя центральная протрузия (до 3 мм), приводящая к умеренному сужению корешковых выводов с обеих сторон. Заключение: МР-картина начальных проявлений остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника..."

Вопрос, собственно, в заголовке темы: Чему верить?


----------



## sun_flower (16 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  УЗИ vs МРТ. Чему верить?*

МРТ является "золотым стандартом" для диагностики межпозвонковых грыж. Ему и верьте. Тем более, резкльтаты лучше


----------



## VicS (16 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  УЗИ vs МРТ. Чему верить?*

Спасибо большое за ответ! Просто интересно следующее... После УЗИ мне тут же предложили полугодовой курс лечения моей "грыжи" и соседних протрузий... Если УЗИ дает столь неточные сведения, почему мне не предложили для уточнения сделать МРТ? И ведь полгода бы я думал, что мне лечат грыжу, отдал бы кучу денег, отказался бы от волейбола, чувствовал себя без пяти минут инвалидом и т.д. А потом, - бац! Чудесное выздоровление! Слава доктору! Так же нельзя...


----------



## sun_flower (16 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  УЗИ vs МРТ. Чему верить?*

Для этого и существует интернет и другие источники информации. Чтобы нас не разводили, нужно быть информированным.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  УЗИ vs МРТ. Чему верить?*



VicS написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за ответ! Просто интересно следующее... После УЗИ мне тут же предложили полугодовой курс лечения моей "грыжи" и соседних протрузий... Если УЗИ дает столь неточные сведения, почему мне не предложили для уточнения сделать МРТ? И ведь полгода бы я думал, что мне лечат грыжу, отдал бы кучу денег, отказался бы от волейбола, чувствовал себя без пяти минут инвалидом и т.д. А потом, - бац! Чудесное выздоровление! Слава доктору! Так же нельзя...



А чем вам предложили лечить грыжи дисков?
При консервативном лечении наличие или отсутствие грыж важно знать только мануальному терапевту (делать МТ в правильном месте и привильными приемами) и специалисту ЛФК, последнему на уровне когда выбирают лечебные упражнения (они больше зависят от уровня болевого синдромая), а на уровне определения правильностии тренировочных занятий (вот здесь есть некоторая разница).


----------



## VicS (16 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  УЗИ vs МРТ. Чему верить?*

Цитирую доктора: "...можно попробовать этот диск немножко подвигать...". (диск, в смысле м/п диск). Как и каким образом он собирался его "подвигать", я не знаю... В общем, имелось ввиду, что лечение должно было быть направленным именно на грыжу С5-С6


----------

